# Virtualbox Windows95Treiber



## frankfurter (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe vor auf Virtualbox einen virtuellen pc mit windows95 zu erstellen. Leider ist meine win95 cd nicht bootfähig. Wie kann ich das ändern?

2.frage: Wenn ich windows95 instaliert habe wie kann ich dann die Netzwerkverbindung zwischen meinem virtuellen win95 rechner und meinem echten Vista rechner herstellen?

3.frage: wo bekomme ich für windosws95 treiber her?

Die virtualpc addons werden wohl nicht funktionieren.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Maik (5. Januar 2010)

Moin,


Win95 war eine Boot-Diskette mit Treibern für CDROM-Laufwerke beigefügt.


Sprichst du vom Internet-Zugang? Dieser sollte automatisch erkannt werden. Ist bei mir zumindest so.


Eigentlich auf der Win95-CD. Ansonsten auf der offiziellen Microsoft-Seite, sofern Win95 dort überhaupt noch berücksichtigt wird.

mfg Maik


----------



## frankfurter (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

nein ich meine wie kann ich daten von meinem win95 rechner auf den vista rechner kopieren und umgekehrt

Wo finde ich für den virtuellen win95 rechner treiber?


----------



## Maik (5. Januar 2010)

ist dein Freund und Helfer 

Netzwerkverbindung Virtualbox -> Virtual Networking mit VirtualBox

Von welchen Treibern für das "virtuelle Win95-System" sprichst du überhaupt? Win95 bringt doch die benötigten Treiber von sich aus mit.

mfg Maik


----------



## frankfurter (5. Januar 2010)

Die werden aber nicht mit virtualbox kompatibel sein. Ich möchte einen vernünftige auflösung unter win95 haben


----------



## Maik (5. Januar 2010)

frankfurter hat gesagt.:


> Die werden aber nicht mit virtualbox kompatibel sein.


Versuch es erstmal, bevor du dir über ungelegte Eier den Kopf zerbrichst :suspekt:

mfg Maik


----------



## frankfurter (5. Januar 2010)

Es hat nicht geklappt


----------



## Maik (5. Januar 2010)

Das nenn' ich  eine ausführliche und brauchbare Problem-/Fehlerbeschreibung 

Wie man richtig Fragen stellt

mfg Maik


----------

